

Rare cosmic blast sends astronomers racing to telescopes - prawn
http://blogs.nature.com/news/2014/05/rare-cosmic-blast-sends-astronomers-racing-to-telescopes.html

======
prawn
"nearly 40 times closer than the next closest GRB we have detected"*

Announcement from the Gamma-ray Coordinates Network:
[https://www.facebook.com/bob.rutledge/posts/1015420661720524...](https://www.facebook.com/bob.rutledge/posts/10154206617205249)

Robert Rutledge on Twitter: "A super Eddington (at 500 Msun) X-ray source,
from a GC in M31, where a GRB went off an hour ago. If you've got glass near
Turkey, observe."

"It's a potentially known type of phenomenon, but the best, closest look at it
yet. Not yet clear."

[https://twitter.com/rerutled/status/471423831240740864](https://twitter.com/rerutled/status/471423831240740864)

Another interesting Twitter feed:
[https://twitter.com/steinly0](https://twitter.com/steinly0)

* Post from Heavy Metallicity: [http://heavymetallicity.blogspot.com.au/2014/05/gamma-ray-bu...](http://heavymetallicity.blogspot.com.au/2014/05/gamma-ray-burst-detected-in-andromeda.html)

